# لنتسلى بالترنيم لرب المجد يسوع المسيح



## حياة بالمسيح (5 مايو 2014)

لنتسلى بالترنيم لرب المجد يسوع المسيح وانا سابدا بكلمة ارجو مشاركتي في الترنيم بدءا بالكلمة التي سانتهي بهاوهكذا نتواصل بالترنيم ونتشارك بتسبيح رب المجد يسوع المسيح

انشد نشيد الحرية والعتق من العبودية
نلت السعادة الابدية حررني يسوع

ارجو البدء بالترنيم بكلمة يسوع ومشاركتي في الترانيم هكذا نتسلى اكثر رب المجد يسوع المسيح ونقضي اوقاتنا بالترنيم والتسبيح له


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 مايو 2014)

انا ساشارك في الترنيم لرب المجد يسوع

يسوع انت الهي حبك شافيً الوحيد
انت حبيب نفسي ابدا انت وحدك من اريد

ارجوكم شاركوني بالترانيم


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 مايو 2014)

انت اعظم اروع ما في الدنيا
حبك غير نقًى كل ما فيً


----------



## انت شبعي (6 مايو 2014)

كل ما في بيعلن مجدك يا الهي
حتى في وقت الضيق برنم بأعلى صوتي

لعبة جميلة اوي 
شكرا ليكي يا قمر


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 مايو 2014)

صوتي هيعلالك هتاف واناشيد
وما دمت فيً ايامي عيد
وحياتي هتغلى جنبك بالمواعيد 
ما يملك فلبي امامك غير السجود


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 مايو 2014)

نفسي بتغنيلك باسجد بانحينيلك
عايز اقدم لك يا الهي المجد الايق بيك

ليك المجد والكرامة والبهاء ليك علامة سلطانك بيحررني
ليك القوة والبهاء من البشر ابرع جمال نعمتك بتغيرني

لولا النعمة ما كنت اشوفك ولا كان لي مكان في سماك
انا مديون لك ربي بعمري يااللي فديتني بسفك دماك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (7 مايو 2014)

دم يسوع غالي وثمي
دم بيشفع في الملايين
دم بيشفي جروح وانين
دم بتشهد عنه سنين

سنين طويلة مضت والرب معتني فيً 
وكل يوم محمول ع الاذرع الابدية​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (8 مايو 2014)

حمل احزاننا غفر اثامنا 
بجلدته الشفاء وهو نبع السلام

سلام الله سبته لينا
مش زي العالم يدينا
ومادام روحك عايش فينا
شعبك دايما في سلام

لما شعب المسيح يرنم
لاسم يسوع لعظيم
السما تفتح بيبانها
وتشاركنا الترانيم

ترنيم ترنيم ترنيم ليسوع اعظم اله
ترنيم ترنيم ترنيم مجده بيملا الحياة

ملك الملوك وجلالك مالي الوجود حوالينا
وجبال بتذوب قدامك اسمك عالي يا فادينا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مايو 2014)

> ملك الملوك وجلالك مالي الوجود حوالينا
> 
> وجبال بتذوب قدامك اسمك عالي يا فادينا


 قد فدانى بالصليب قد هدانى ذا الحبيب
رافعا حملى الثقيل ده حبيبى يا جموع
اسئلونى عن يسوع حبه بين الضلوع 
ده نصيبى ده فدائى ده حبيبى يا جموع


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (8 مايو 2014)

حبيبي سباني بحبه سباني
شفاني ورواني بغمره رواني
جذبني حبه اليه اتي وعيني عليه
جلست بين يديه ووقتي نساني​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 مايو 2014)

كيف انسى قلبك العافي الكبير
من عفا عني وعن جرمي الخطير
فمحى كل ذنوبي وابتدى عهدا جديدا
وملا بالروح قلبي فغدا قلبي سعيدا

باركع لجلالك وقلبي كله خشوع
مين يتساهل يخدم سيد في عظمتك يا يسوع

يسوع سباني بحبه وقلبي بقى فرحان
وعدنا يجينا بمجده وتنتهي لاحزان
نفرح بيه في الابدية نفرح افراح سماوية


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 مايو 2014)

تسيبيحي هيعلا وتعلى معاه الفرحة
غني يا نفسي للقدير
وبايماني حاشوف الفرح حتى في ظروفي لصعبة
عني يا قلبي للقدير
باعلن ايماني شايف الهي ليه السلطان ليه السلطان
ومن امامي ينقل جبالي بالايمان بالايمان
انا حافرح واهتف مجدا ليك مجدا ليك مجدا ليك هللويا


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 مايو 2014)

هللويا، سبحوا الله في قدسه

(هللويا هللويا هللويا هللويا هللويا) 3 
سبحوا الله في قدسه سبحوه في فلك قوته 
سبحوه، سبحوه، على قواته 
سبحوه، حسب كثرة عظمته 
سبحوه بصوت الصور، سبحوه برباب وعود 
سبحوه بدف ورقص، سبحوه باوتار ومزمار 
سبحوه بصنوج التصويت 
سبحوه، سبحوه بصنوج الهتاف 
كل نسمة، كل نسمة، كل نسمة فلتسبح الرب 
(هللويا هللويا هللويا هللويا هللويا)


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 مايو 2014)

هللويا هللويا انا ثابت وانا وياك
هللويا هللويا ان لي مكان في سماك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (20 مايو 2014)

السماء تحدث والارض ايضا تخبر
والفلك يسبح الهنا القدوس
قدوس قدوس قدوس انت يا الله


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (20 مايو 2014)

يا الله ابانا في اسم يسوع لبار
تمم لينا وعدك واسكب روح النار

اسكب سكيب الروح املاء النفوس بالروح
خلًص اشفي المجروح اسكب سكيب

اسكب سكيب الروح وتعال في اراضينا
قدس والمس بالروح بمواهب فيض فينا
من مجد لمجد تاخذنا بسحابة مجد تقودنا
ليك وحدك كل سجودنا يا ملك الملوك

ملك الملوك يا ربنا المجروح
نفوسنا بانتظار ان تمتلئ بالروح


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (25 مايو 2014)

نفسي بتغنيلك باسجد وانحنيلك
عايز اقدم لك يا الهي المجد اللايق بيك

ليك المجد والكرامة والبهاء ليك علامة سلطانك بيحررني
ليك القوة والجلاك من البشر ابرع جمال نعمتك بتغيرني
يا الهي انا قلبي بيسجد ليك يا الهي انا قلبي بيخضع ليك
يا حمل مذبوح عني

يا حمل الله المذبوح الحي لقائم في مجد الاب
والموجود الان في جمعنا حبك يعطينا السلام

سلامك سبته لينا مش زي العالم يدينا
وما دام روحك عايش فينا شعبك دايما في سلام


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

ملك الملوك يايسوع 
ياسيد الاسياد
نفوسنا في انتظار 
تاخدنا للامجاد


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 مايو 2014)

*يا يسوع يا يسوع انا عاهدتك 
عينى بالدموع قد امتلاءت نفسى بالاوجاع قد انسكبت 
يا يسوع ياسوع انا عاهدتك *


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 مايو 2014)

اله ابائنا واجدادنا وعودك لينا ولاولادنا
يا فادي من الحفرة حياتنا واعدنا للسما هاتاخذنا
بنعلن ان ايماننا بيك وان انكرنا وصاح الديك
بنظرة حب تذوبنا ونرجع تاني بتوبة اليك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (28 مايو 2014)

[COLOR="[COLOR="Magenta"][/COLOR]black"]حب يسوع واضح معروف
حبه ملاني وطرد الخوف
حبك دواء حقيقي موصوف
بالقى فيه كل حماية[/COLOR]


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (29 مايو 2014)

يا للي مش لاقي لحياتك اي معنى
ايوة عايش بس عيشة بطعم موت
كل من تفوق من جراحك تلقى طعنة
والصراخ مكتوم ما له صوت
والندم مالي عينيك والصراخ باين عليك
قوم تعال للي حبك قوم تعال للمسيح


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (30 مايو 2014)

تعال بيننا اقم عندنا وخذ من قلوبنا لك مسكنا
هب لنا عيونا ترنو اليك فنجعل حياتنا ملكا لديك
الا استجب منا الدعاء


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (30 مايو 2014)

امحو الضغينة من صدورنا وازرع كلامك في ضميرنا فنحصد حب العطاء
الا استجب منا الدعاء
نحن جياع انت خبزنا نحن عطاش انت ماوءنا فمنك يطيب الغذاء
الا استجب منا الدعاء منا الدعاء


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (14 يونيو 2014)

بيك خطاياي مغفورة بيك عيوبي مستورة
قلبي وروحي بيخبروا عن مجدك
انا عند الاب بيك ليً قبول
ولعرش النعمة ولقدس الاقداس دخول


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 يونيو 2014)

قلبي شهيد خدمتك باضيع فيها الغالي
وهاعلن اسمك وفديتك وصليبك وانكر حالي
ايد على المحراث والتانية بامسح دموعي
وانسى كل اللي فات وصوابعي لاجلك شموعي
انا قلبي شهيد قلبي شهيد قلبي شهيد خدمتم


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 يونيو 2014)

هو الاله رب الخليقة هو الاله عظيم القدرة
ينبوع في القفار وصخرة الادهار
هو الاله المخلص الشافي
غنوا هللويا غنوا هللويا غنوا هللويا غنوا هللويا
هو الاله القادر العلي
هو الاله المخلص الشافي


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 يونيو 2014)

ياللي بديت الرحلة معايا واثق فيك إنك هتكمل
إنت الفرح ف وقت بكايا وأنت القلب اللي بيتحمل​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (4 يوليو 2014)

ياللي مت بدالي وشايل كل احمالي في السما بتشفع لي
عمري ضاع وشريتو قلبي تاه ولقيتو وفتحت لي عيني
يا الهي انا قلبي بيسجد ليك يا الهي انا قلبي بيخضع ليك
يا حمل مذبوح عني


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 يوليو 2014)

غالي يا ربي عليً غالي عملك فيً
حبك مالي كياني كنزي وكل ما ليً
انت مالك عمري نت سيد قلبي
انت وحدك ربي وكل حبي ليك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (25 يوليو 2014)

بفضل نعمتك وعمق رحمتك
اتي لمحبتك والتجئ اليك
اروي ضمى قلبي وشوقي وحبي
فحاجتي ربي احتاج اليك
تحمدك الشفاه وتنحني الجباه
اليك يا الله فانت خالقها
تسبح القلوب امامك تذوب
فاسمك مهوب وانت سيدها


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (8 أغسطس 2014)

اتي اليك يا فادي حياتي يا من تزيل كل خوفي
اتي اليك يا نجاتي يا رافعي من كل ضعفي
اليك يا مانح الغفران ارفع لك نشيدي
اذ قلت لذتي في الانسان اعطيت معنى لوجودي
فيلذ لك نشيدي وانا افرح بك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (13 أغسطس 2014)

يا عالي يا قدوس يا خالق النفوس
شعبك هنا واقف قدامك
جايين بهيبة قدام جلالك
يا عالي يا قدوس


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (27 أغسطس 2014)

*بيوت شعبك تصونها
تمد ايديك وتحفظها
صوت الترنم يغمرها
وابليس يعود مفروس
علشان كلامك هو الحق
وغير كلامك مهوش الحق
هنرفضه ونقوله لا
وبالوصايا نلوذ*


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 أغسطس 2014)

*يارب انت علمنى وصاياك الحلوه وفهمنى *


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 أكتوبر 2014)

*قلبي اسير نعمتك وعملها في قلب حياتي
قلبي مديون لرحمتك من بداياتي لنهايتي
جبتني من المزابل وصنعتلي اسم جديد
كنت قانع وقابل تقبلني ضمن العبيد
قلبي اسير قلبي اسير قلبي اسير نعمتك
انا قلبي اسير قلبي اسير قلبي اسير نعمتك*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (14 نوفمبر 2014)

اشفيني من كل ضعف فيً
اشفيني م الشهوة وم الخطية
اشفيني محتاجلك يا فاديً
اشفيني اشفيني اشفيني


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 نوفمبر 2014)

يعفر ذنبي يسوع ربي
يغسلني ويطهر بدماه قلبي
يشفي امراضي يسوعي الفادي
يفديني من الخفرة يهدي حياتي
يا نفسي لا تنسي رحمته
قويت عليك محبته


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (25 نوفمبر 2014)

كلل راسي برحمته تابعا اياي برافته
يشبع عمري بكل الخير فيجدد شبابي قوة النسر
فيا نفسي لا تنسي رحمته قويت عليك عليك محبته


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (10 ديسمبر 2014)

هو الاله رب الخليقة هو الاله عظيم القدرة
ينبوع في القفار وصخرة الادهار
هو الاله المخلص الشافي
غنوا هللويا غنوا هللويا غنوا هللويا غنوا هللويا
هو الاله القادر العلي هو الاله المخلص الشافي


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 يناير 2015)

خطة عظيمة مدبرهالي رحلة عمري انت راسماهالي
ساعدني يا ربي اعيشلك عالي فوق العالم فوق احوالي
شكرا ليك يا اللي ترعاني يا اللي ايديك دايما ترعاني


----------



## انت مهم (23 يناير 2015)

يا ابانا لست ادري كيف كان عمري يجري
دون ان ادرك انك انت ابي


----------



## انت مهم (25 يناير 2015)

يسوع قالي انا حارسك مالك خايف من ايه
حملك واخدته عنك مالك تعبان من ايه؟


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 يناير 2015)

يسوعي حبيبي انت وحدك رفيقي في المي في مرضي
يسوعي حبيبي انت وحدك طبيبي انت وحدك دوائي فيك شفايا

يسوعي حبيبي ماذا اترجى من العالم وانت فيك كل عزايا
يسوعي حبيبي لماذا ابسمر عيني على العالم وانت فيك سلامي وعزائي وهنايا


----------

